# Specialized Tarmac or Roubaix SL4 Expert - 2014



## CoyoteKiller (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking for reviews of 2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert and Tarmac SL4 Expert.

Any insight appreciated. Can't decide between the two despite many rides. Ready to buy.

Semper fi.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

To me the choice between the two bikes comes down to your flexibility and therefore fit and the handling difference. If you can touch your toes or palm the ground, are young and can ride slammed, then the more race oriented geometry of the Tarmac is probably what you want. It also has to do with you OP...your temperament and how you ride. Do you have a need for speed? Are you always pushing yourself to ride faster?...like to hammer in A group rides?...Tarmac. The Tarmac also has an edgier feel. It actually feels a bit quicker...this because of the frame angles...wheelbase....head tube angle, shorter chain stay length and trail difference.

By contrast, I find the Roubaix..what I ride....to be a bit more serene. I prefer its more docile and less nervous handling..more laid out angles for a bit better ride compliancy. Sometimes I believe the Roubaix gets a bad rap in the handling department. To me the bike just carves through sweepers...perfect really...like a good GS ski put on edge. I prefer the longer head tube because it is more comfortable for my aging body....I ride a lot in the drops. All said, I have a need for speed. I like to ride fast and don't think it holds me back in any way. The Roubaix SL4 is a very fast and stiff bike. Speed is more about the engine as you know...but bikes can have very different personalities and these two are a bit different.

I will say what you write surprises me a bit...because you stated that you have ridden both a lot and can't decide. I guess that statement is a credit to both bikes. Most that do test both repeatedly will tend to prefer one to the other because riders have different personalities as well. I will say...I believe Specialized has brought the two bikes closer together in terms of performance with the stiffer rear triangle on the new SL4 Roubaix...it is more Tarmac like in responsiveness. But there still is a notable difference in my opinion between the two as discussed above.
No losers here OP...both are top of the road bike food chain. Have fun and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Riding the same bike/same year the good roadworthy rides.

I agree to all of the above,but no matter how many spacers I've removed the head tube on this bike still is way to long and during steep climbs and twisty turns the bike front end feels way too light. Also way too long chainstays makes a very slouch acceleration. It sounds like the Tarmac was the bike to pick for me and I'll probably do so later on this summer. I do consider tho that from 2013 it sounds like the Roubaix has been more Tarmac-ized,so i may keep considering that for my next purchase.
I'm a speed guy,3 hours long at max ride,so I would still say it'll be a Tarmac.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> Riding the same bike/same year the good roadworthy rides.
> 
> I agree to all of the above,but no matter how many spacers I've removed the head tube on this bike still is way to long and during steep climbs and twisty turns the bike front end feels way too light. Also way too long chainstays makes a very slouch acceleration. It sounds like the Tarmac was the bike to pick for me and I'll probably do so later on this summer. I do consider tho that from 2013 it sounds like the Roubaix has been more Tarmac-ized,so i may keep considering that for my next purchase.
> I'm a speed guy,3 hours long at max ride,so I would still say it'll be a Tarmac.


Hear ya. Even though the Roubaix is about perfect for me, for guys that have the flexibility to ride a Tarmac yet want some of the differences of the Roubaix...what you say is true. Some want an endurance geometry but with a shorter head tube. Of course what Tom Boonen races in the French Roubaix race isn't what is available off the shelf...his version has a more Tarmac length head tube...Specialized makes it just for him in a custom mold. But...Specialized makes their marketing decisions based upon focus groups and I believe they got it right...demographic largely suits the vast majority of recreational riders...to me they nailed the geometry...perfect for many who want to ride a bit more upright when doing 50 mile and longer rides.

A suggestion is...if you aren't already riding a 130-140mm stem on your Roubaix...size down in frame size and run a longer and lower stem. Slam the stem and go -17 deg if necessary. I would say all but maybe a percent or two can get low enough with this approach.

PS: I am 6'1" with long arms and legs and ride a 58 Roubaix because I like to ride a bit stretched out but not with a low handlebar. Below is pic of my bike with -17 deg 130mm stem. Occasionally I change my normal stem position to this. Honestly all it does is change the ratio of how often I ride in the drops. With a higher handlebar I spend more time in the drops which is what I prefer.


----------



## CoyoteKiller (Apr 2, 2014)

Gents - I am a 29 yr old, 5'7.5" female. I've been riding a medium Specialized mountain bike, so I feel more comfortable on a larger 54 road frame, though I could fit a 52 - I just feel cramped. I'm considering a 75 or 90mm stem for either the Tarmac or Roubaix. Currently live in an area with a lot of hills and rough road. However, I am military and will relocated in a year, so don't want to buy the Roubaix solely for the reason it is more suited to my current terrain. I have a thick, athletic build. I ride solo. Zertz looks like a gimmick to me - hoping someone can tell me otherwise.

Roadworthy, you caught me in a lie. I've only ridden these bikes once in a shop - 15 min each, and not even at the same time due to what each store carries - thus my inability to make a decisive conclusion.

Appreciate your further insights - I'm alone and unafraid on this decision. The shops are trying to sell me what they carry - not what I'm best suited for.

S/f


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think the Zertz is a gimmick but it is not earth shattering either. 

I have ridden both and currently own a Tarmac and a Secteur. 

The Tarmac sounds more your style in that you are young and athletic. As for rough roads the Tarmac is more agile. Pay attention and don't hit the holes. Also as a way to calm the road for the time being, ride 25 mm tires. The Tarmac comes with 23s whereas the Roubaix starts with 25s. But a good shop will swap those for you.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

There was a time when the Roubaix was a smoother riding bike than the Tarmac. In the latest SL4 versions I don't think there's much, if any, difference. I own a Roubaix SL4 Expert and the CG-R (Cobble Gobbler) seat post does make big difference in ride quality but there's no law stopping you from installing one on a Tarmac. I have not ridden a Tarmac (I plan to at some point) but this what I've gleaned from the reviews I've read online. In my experience the Zertz inserts damp road buzz a bit but do nothing to smooth the ride out over bumps. At the end of the day the Roubaix SL4 is just as stiff as the Tarmac so the only real difference is going to be fit/geometry and handling.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoyoteKiller said:


> I've only ridden these bikes once in a shop - 15 min each, and not even at the same time due to what each store carries - thus my inability to make a decisive conclusion.


There's a lot of truth to this. Until you've gotten both bikes set up for you and ridden both out on the roads - and back to back, if possible - you'll not get a feel for the different character of the bikes. 

Also. before heading out on those test rides, ask that the tire pressures be equalized based on your weight, tire size and the road conditions. Unless you like a slightly twitchy bike, I think you're going to prefer Roubaix, but that's for you to decide.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a thought, for me a up size in a Tarmac 58 over the Roubaix 56. 
I can't touch my toes. 
This worked out for me. Now shopping to add a Tarmac 58 for short rides.
I do prefer the Roubaix. 
A friend said the difference in riding is on hour on the Roubaix is about the same as 52 minutes on the Tarmac. He has both. He is very flexible. He prefers the S Works Tarmac for under 100 K. 
My new Roubaix S Works is smooth and fast. 

I sure hope you are safe, not in Texas. Thank you CoyoteKiller!
.
.


----------



## sawtellpeak (Jun 21, 2012)

Just spent last 2 years exploring options for replacing a 17yr old 52cm Cannondale R800. I'm 5'7". Similar to you, while my road bike was 52cm, my Stumpjumper FSR is M. Road geometry is going to be different than MTB...although i explored the 54cm road bike during testing, i was not as comfortable moving in with stem changes etc, vs smaller frame. Make sure you explore this area carefully. 2 hours on a road bike is very different than 2 hrs on a Mtb. After extensive searching, i agonized over Tarmac vs Roubaix (Cannonade was not as readily available to test ride here, though plenty others). I really liked the Tarmac due to similar quickness and feel (though not as short a wheelbase as my Cannondale), but the road feel was definitely startling when compared to what i've been riding for well over a decade. I really liked the Roubaix, due to the muted and smooth road feel, which i do believe is a combination of the 25mm tires, zerts, and to some extent the longer wheelbase, but i wasn't sold on the handling of the longer wheelbase. As an avid recreational rider only, my age and common sense prevailed while on a cold ride in November this past year and my decision was the Roubaix and i haven't regretted it. While i really liked the handling and snap of the Tarmac, there is plenty snap in the Roubaix and i do prefer the muted feel without additional tweaks (tires, pressure, seatpost, etc, to the Tarmac). As others have commented, i was able to achieve roughly the same setup and seat-bar drop on both bikes, as compared to by Cannondale setup (though not exactly as they were obviously demo bikes, but the LBS was great in supporting!). Plus, i hope to have this bike for another 17yrs and didn't want to make a mistake.

Bottom line...everything you read about the differences, in my experiences and opinion are spot on. Make the decision based upon they type of rider you are and the performance characteristics you need out of it. You will not notice the differences in 15 minute ride, but it you can take them out on one of your standard rides, you will know what everyone is repeating...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

sawtellpeak said:


> Just spent last 2 years exploring options for replacing a 17yr old 52cm Cannondale R800. I'm 5'7". Similar to you, while my road bike was 52cm, my Stumpjumper FSR is M. Road geometry is going to be different than MTB...although i explored the 54cm road bike during testing, i was not as comfortable moving in with stem changes etc, vs smaller frame. Make sure you explore this area carefully. 2 hours on a road bike is very different than 2 hrs on a Mtb. After extensive searching, i agonized over Tarmac vs Roubaix (Cannonade was not as readily available to test ride here, though plenty others). I really liked the Tarmac due to similar quickness and feel (though not as short a wheelbase as my Cannondale), but the road feel was definitely startling when compared to what i've been riding for well over a decade. I really liked the Roubaix, due to the muted and smooth road feel, which i do believe is a combination of the 25mm tires, zerts, and to some extent the longer wheelbase, but i wasn't sold on the handling of the longer wheelbase. As an avid recreational rider only, my age and common sense prevailed while on a cold ride in November this past year and my decision was the Roubaix and i haven't regretted it. While i really liked the handling and snap of the Tarmac, there is plenty snap in the Roubaix and i do prefer the muted feel without additional tweaks (tires, pressure, seatpost, etc, to the Tarmac). As others have commented, i was able to achieve roughly the same setup and seat-bar drop on both bikes, as compared to by Cannondale setup (though not exactly as they were obviously demo bikes, but the LBS was great in supporting!). Plus, i hope to have this bike for another 17yrs and didn't want to make a mistake.
> 
> Bottom line...everything you read about the differences, in my experiences and opinion are spot on. Make the decision based upon they type of rider you are and the performance characteristics you need out of it. You will not notice the differences in 15 minute ride, but it you can take them out on one of your standard rides, you will know what everyone is repeating...


Well said.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> There was a time when the Roubaix was a smoother riding bike than the Tarmac. In the latest SL4 versions I don't think there's much, if any, difference. I own a Roubaix SL4 Expert and the CG-R (Cobble Gobbler) seat post does make big difference in ride quality but there's no law stopping you from installing one on a Tarmac. I have not ridden a Tarmac (I plan to at some point) but this what I've gleaned from the reviews I've read online. In my experience the Zertz inserts damp road buzz a bit but do nothing to smooth the ride out over bumps. At the end of the day the Roubaix SL4 is just as stiff as the Tarmac so the only real difference is going to be fit/geometry and handling.


There's a ton of good advice/thoughts here but this one nails it.

I have a SL2 Tarmac...and have spent thousands of miles on a SL2 Roubaix (borrowed). The difference between the two is pretty noticeable. I personally feel the handling is much better on the Tarmac...but the ride quality is much better on the Roubaix.

With that said, after reading a ton on the SL4 models...it seems the gap has closed considerably. I believe that is a big reason why the CG-R seatpost exists now...to take the harsher ride of the SL4 Roubaix.

I landed up putting a gen 2 CG-R seatpost on my a Tarmac and love it (seriously...I really do)...the amount of road chatter that thing absorbs is amazing, it's one of the best things I've ever added to my bike...and I mean it.

By what I understand, the gap between the SL4 Tarmac/Roubaix is pretty slim anymore...both are a home run bike (in my opinion) and will offer a great ride no matter which one you go with.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

This article is older, so does not pertain to the current models, but I think it has some worthwhile thoughts 

The Crucible: Tarmac vs. Roubaix | RKP


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Typetwelve, that's what these reviews and articles suggest as well:

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4, Part I | RKP

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4, Part II | RKP

2013 Specialized Road, Cyclocross & Triathlon Bikes ? Complete Overview & Actual Weights

The Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4, Part I | RKP

The Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4, Part II | RKP


----------

